# Was ist das...



## Marc T. (13. August 2004)

Hey,

dachte es gibt nur ein 2004er limited Slayer und zwar das mit den grünen Flames was uns Phil vor einiger Zeit vorgestellt hat. Jetzt sehe ich dieses hier in weiss, nie gesehen, nie davon gehört. Phil Infos bitte   

Gruss Marc


----------



## Phil Claus (16. August 2004)

Hi Marc T.,

es handelt sich hierbei um einen Slayer 2004 Rahmen in einem Paintjob, welchen Rocky für kurze Zeit auflegte, d.h. keine Special Edition, da nur eine andere Farbe (White anstatt Black) verwendet wurde, und keine Reglementierung der Stückzahlen auf 15 weltweit vorgenommen wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc T. (16. August 2004)

Hi Phil,

danke erstmal für die Aufklärung. Wie kommt man denn an solche Rahmen, ich habe nie davon gelesen, weder auf der Rocky noch auf eurer Homepage. Muss man Glück haben dass sein Händler so was bei euch einkauft und es durch Zufall bei ihm entdecken? Warum wirds nicht puplic gemacht auf der Homepage, im Sinne von "Achtung Sonderauflage, nur 50 Stück weltweit" o.ä.?

Gruss Marc


----------



## Phil Claus (17. August 2004)

Hi Marc,

es handelt sich, wie vorher genannt, nur um eine kurzfristige Änderung des Paintjobs, bei der wir einige Rahmen für Europe erhielten, welche auch sofort (im Frühjahr 2004) vergriffen waren, deshalb keine weitere PR.


----------



## dertutnix (17. August 2004)

marc, das kennst du wohl schon, da das bild ziemlich identisch ist:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5115647329&rd=1


----------

